

How Women May Have Shaped Men’s Penises - frozenport
http://blogs.smithsonianmag.com/smartnews/2013/04/how-women-may-have-shaped-mens-penises/

======
irickt
And the _ancestors_ of female fleas shaped flea penises.

Rather unremarkable result, and link baiting by the Smithsonian Magazine!

